# Monster Hai heute vor La Palma gefangen



## Fishbuster (5. Februar 2005)

:g Soeben im Spanischen Fernsehen gezeigt.
Ein kl. Berufsfischerboot  von rund 5 mtr. mit nur einem Fischermann an Bord fing auf ca. 250 mtr. Wassertiefe mit der Handleine ein SIXGILL SHARK, Sechskiemenhai oder eng. Thesershark. Ort: Puerto de la Cruz auf der Insel La Palma-Kanaren. Dieser Tiefseehai ist 4,50 mtr. lang und hat ein Gewicht von knapp 350 KG. Er hatte lange gebraucht um den Fisch hinten dem Boot zum Hafen zu schleppen und das Heraufziehen hat ihn auch völlig geschafft, so seine Aussage. :c 
schönes Petri Heil


----------



## Tyron (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Monster Hai heute vor La Palma gefangen*

Ganz schöner Kawennsmann, der Thesershark. La Palma sagst du? Wurd da nicht auch erst vor n paar Monaten son ähnlicher Lümmel gefangen? Weiß jetzt allerdings nicht mehr genau, was das fürn fich war....

Gruß Tyron


----------



## wave (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Monster Hai heute vor La Palma gefangen*

hallo,

ihr verwechselt da etwas der sechskiemen hai, auf englisch sixgill, hat mit dem thresher shark nichts zu tun, der heißt auf deutsch fuchshai.
eine minimale ähnlichkeit besteht darin, dass beim sixgill auch der obere teil der schwanzflosse sehr lang ausgebildet ist, aber nicht so wie beim fuchshai.
beim sixgill handelt es sich um einen in grundnähe lebenden hai, meistens über sandgrund, der rochen und ähnliches frisst.
der fuchshai ist ein fisch des offenen wassers, der sich von schwarmfischen, wie sardinen und makrelen ernährt.
es ginbt drei unterschiedliche arten des fuchshais, den "common thresher", den "bigeye thresher", der nur in sehr tiefem wasser zu finden ist und den "longtail thresher".
sorry, wollte nicht klugsch...


----------



## Fishbuster (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Monster Hai heute vor La Palma gefangen*

Richtig, ein Fehler von mir. Der Thesershark ist ein Fuchshai.
Hier ist es ein Sixgill Shark. Der mit den grünleuchtenden Augen.
Steht auch so ein Fang von mir auf meine Web.
 Ich hatte im IGFA Buch nachgesehen wegen der Gewichte und im Eifer es Gefechtes einfach verwechselt. Sorry.


----------



## wave (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Monster Hai heute vor La Palma gefangen*

hallo fishbuster,


habe ich mir schon gedacht! ich habe auf den azoren auch schon sixgills gefangen, nicht besonders spannend, totes gewicht bis sie ans licht kommen, dann drehen die meisten durch, weil sie geblendet werden.
ansonsten - meiner meinung nach - überhaupt kein sportfisch!
viele grüße


----------



## Fishbuster (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Monster Hai heute vor La Palma gefangen*

ja stimmt wave, 
aber das besondere hier so finde ich, ist, das vieh wurde mit der handleine aus nylon und nur mit der hand des fischers aus der tiefe hochgedrillt.  :c  :c  :c 
petri heil


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Monster Hai heute vor La Palma gefangen*



			
				Fishbuster schrieb:
			
		

> ja stimmt wave,
> aber das besondere hier so finde ich, ist, das vieh wurde mit der handleine aus nylon und nur mit der hand des fischers aus der tiefe hochgedrillt. :c :c :c
> petri heil


 
ich sag nur ...
*der Alte Mann & das Meer *
seh den Amigo gerade vor mir#6 


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Angler2004 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Monster Hai heute vor La Palma gefangen*

fetter fisch! aber gibts noch keine fotos zu sehen?


----------



## drogba (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Monster Hai heute vor La Palma gefangen*

mano man mit der handleine wenn ich überlege wie die kleinen thune bei mir an der handleine schon abgehen will ich nicht wissen wies bei dem war .was war denn das fürn köder auch solche federn wie ich sie schon einen anderen theead vor gestelt habe oder fisch fetzten?@buster war das so  eine handleine wie ich die benutze??


----------

